# Does anyone worry that Uber is an iPhone/iPad delivery service for thieves?



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

Does anyone worry that Uber is an iPhone/iPad delivery service for thieves?


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

My friend just asked me, “Will ubers come out and help you jumpstart your car?”. People will definitely get more and more creative. Don’t even know that it’s that bad a thing, given our lack of enthusiasm for actually giving rides.


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> My friend just asked me, "Will ubers come out and help you jumpstart your car?". People will definitely get more and more creative. Don't even know that it's that bad a thing, given our lack of enthusiasm for actually giving rides.


i'll be sure to have jumper cables with me and gloves too... perhaps a mini tool kit...


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Instigator2000 said:


> Does anyone worry that Uber is an iPhone/iPad delivery service for thieves?


Yes, but I try not to show it.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Instigator2000 said:


> Does anyone worry that Uber is an iPhone/iPad delivery service for thieves?


That's why I don't drive with my phone plastered to my window or up on the dash, it lays low in a cup holder http://goo.gl/OzJq2P


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> My friend just asked me, "Will ubers come out and help you jumpstart your car?". People will definitely get more and more creative. Don't even know that it's that bad a thing, given our lack of enthusiasm for actually giving rides.


sure, if I can charge them 10 miles @2.5 )


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> My friend just asked me, "Will ubers come out and help you jumpstart your car?". People will definitely get more and more creative. Don't even know that it's that bad a thing, given our lack of enthusiasm for actually giving rides.


I would love to jump start someone's car. For a nice fee of course....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

HoverCraft1 said:


> sure, if I can charge them 10 miles @2.5 )


That's way too low. Charge what a wrecker would.


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

and then they steal your iPhone/ipad...


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Wouldn't that depend on where you live? Isn't uvets weapons policy "follow state and local laws"?


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Instigator2000 said:


> Does anyone worry that Uber is an iPhone/iPad delivery service for thieves?


No.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Instigator2000 said:


> and then they steal your iPhone/ipad...


Not if cc and stand your ground


----------



## Driverish (Apr 22, 2015)

Instigator2000 said:


> Does anyone worry that Uber is an iPhone/iPad delivery service for thieves?[/QUOTE
> Maybe. Yes for drug dealers.


----------



## Diesel Up (Feb 4, 2015)

Baseless paranoia


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The paranoia is on me. I still think the Russians have decoded all the smart apps, and are secretly starting their own rideservice across the Vulga river and Url mountains. Even in Mongolia and Siberia.


----------

